# Raw fed dogs can fly



## blue (Jan 13, 2010)

Took this picture on a recent hike. I'm not sure the mini assie's feet ever touched the ground.
http://i922.photobucket.com/albums/ad64/blueratwho/cid__downsized_1002001413b.jpg


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

haha looks like they're having a good time!


----------



## Tracmec (Dec 13, 2010)

Cool picture! Looks to me like raw fed dogs can walk on water! :biggrin:


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Beautiful country, where abouts is it? I'm guessing your dogs were chasing the birds out there. It's such great exercise for them running through the water like that, bet they were buggered that night.
Thanks for posting it.


----------



## blue (Jan 13, 2010)

I think this is one of my favorite short hikes. This is where a large river makes a 90 degree turn before heading into the ocean. The strip in between is salt flats, shore pines, coarse grass meadows, and small sand dunes.
It is on the central oregon coast.


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

I envy you!
What a beautiful setting...great pic!


----------

